
Show HN: Devilbox: Docker-based XAMPP alternative - everythingcli
https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox
======
everythingcli
Hi everybody,

I am looking for people who are willing to try this out and give some
feedback. Anyone interested in helping out? :-)

